# Driving style



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

Just wondering racers driving styles on the strip, I come from the world of ice drag racing and just wondering the difference in driving styles. How do you guys launch, from 0rpm or do you stall it up some how? From my understanding no one runs a auto will a stall converter, think it may help launch more in your power band?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Dustin_mud said:


> Just wondering racers driving styles on the strip, I come from the world of ice drag racing and just wondering the difference in driving styles. How do you guys launch, from 0rpm or do you stall it up some how? From my understanding no one runs a auto will a stall converter, think it may help launch more in your power band?


Dustin,

We launch from zero rpm with no stall. Do not rev your electric motor up before launch, you will break something. I have been drag racing since the 80's, trust me it's a whole different animal. You will need plenty of seat time to adjust. Your power band should start at 0 rpm, so gear for low rpm torque.

I hope this helps,

Ron


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

So nothing to gain from using say a built 2spd powerglide with a 4 or 4500 stall other then a broken motor? You have full tq from 0 but hp does have a power band like a ice?


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

Please don't take it wrong, I'm not saying you guys don't know what your talking about. Just asking questions trying to learn as much as I can before I get going


----------

